# Treats in the show ring



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I know people bait (is that the right terminology??) dogs in the show ring, but what about giving them treats through out? So for example, Maggie stands for about 10 seconds, but if I leave treating her any longer than that she'll sit. Obviously we will continue to work on this, but I can't imagine she'll be able to stand for a long time by the end of aug (are first show  ).


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm planning on taking treats into the ring at Wybie's first show and using them throughout the class.

It's what I've been doing at ringcraft and he's getting very good about standing nicely waiting in the line but there's no way he'd do it currently without a bit of bribery :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I use treats for Tabitha but have to get rid off them before I take Buck in or he is very silly. 

Tabitha is a fidgit but us slowly learning to stand for a treat. She does only get them for standing still though I don't feed her constantly she has to earn her treats by standing when I ask her to. If I fed her treats all through the class she would quickly learn that she is going to get them anyway. They are soley a reward for doing as I ask.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm clicker training mine to stand for longer and with their feet in about the right place. They get the *general* idea, but it is handy to have that marker where they know a reward is coming so they don't start trying something different. To be honest, when I do show, I don't bother trying to get mine to stand when the judge is going over other dogs, just when they're looking at all of them and when it's the turn of my dog to be gone over.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm clicker training mine to stand for longer and with their feet in about the right place. They get the *general* idea, but it is handy to have that marker where they know a reward is coming so they don't start trying something different.


So you actually use the clicker in the show ring as well? I clicker train Maggie and she stands much better when I have it in my hand.

[/QUOTE]
To be honest, when I do show, I don't bother trying to get mine to stand when the judge is going over other dogs, just when they're looking at all of them and when it's the turn of my dog to be gone over.[/QUOTE]

This is my worry. I think I could get her to stand and focus when being handled, but while lining up, I just don't think she'd stand full stop, let alone in the correct position for that long! I have vision of me trying desperately to get her to stand while we wait in the show ring and her just lying down and rolling on her back (which is what normally happens when I am standing around and she gets bored).


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> I have vision of me trying desperately to get her to stand while we wait in the show ring and her just lying down and rolling on her back (which is what normally happens when I am standing around and she gets bored).


There were dogs doing just that in some of the classes we watched at Leeds Champ Show the other week :lol: One of the whippets even laid down and went to sleep during their class.

As long as Wybie stands reasonably well whilst the judge is either looking at him or looking up and down the line I'm just going to let him relax the rest of the time. Whippet classes do tend to be quite large so there can be a lot of waiting around. I get the feeling if I tried to get him to stand all the time he'd get frustrated and bored very quickly.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I always let my dogs relax when the judge is not looking at them when at champ shows. At the hound show last week a lot of dogs were lying down in the ring it was so hot and with no shade.

At open shows I do make sure they stay on their feet not necessarily standing correctly but I have noticed at open shows some judges will look back at the dogs in the line while going over the dogs individualy possbly comparing the dog on the table to another in the line. They are still relaxed but I do keep them standing. 

As you say at champ shows the whippet entry is so big I doubt any judge would expect a dog to stand stacked for the whole time in the ring especially when you have to keep moving along the line as dogs infront of you are seen.

Remeber as well you are showing puppies yes there may be pups in the class that stand stock still and don't move a muscle but most puppies especialy minor pups can not be expected to keep still for long period of time. I know if I was judging if a pup I liked fidgeted a bit I personally would not knock it down. Puppies are puppies not machines older dogs yes then I would expect them to stand still but puppies no. 

Somebody please tell Amber at 5 years old she is not a puppy and should stand still in the ring or esle she'll be having blue tack put on her paws.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I do bait mine but do relax them a bit when the other dogs are being seen, I don't think anyone would expect a minor puppy to be totally focused for the whole time of the class though


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I treat Nala for standing in the line up and I bait her while the judge goes over her (although we are starting to wean her off this, she just has a tendency to roll over for her tummy tickling which was quite cute as a puppy.....not so much as a junior!!)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I always relax Mabel unless the judge is looking at her in the lineup or going over her on the table, but in between when other dogs are being moved, I let her relax. Otherwise she will get bored! I don't think many judges expect dogs to stand ALL the way through a class whether they are puppies or not, any dog will get bored after that length of time.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Baiting Maggie when she has to stand or when the judge is going over her is perfectly acceptable - not sure about using a clicker in the ring as I suspect if the other dogs around react to it, their handlers may get annoyed. I've known border collie handlers report people in the next ring for using those little squeaky toys that hardly make a sound.

I agree with all the rest about relaxing your dog - unless the judge is going over the line up for his preliminary view or his final view, it's best just to relax Maggie and let her do what she wants - ie sit, stand, roll over, whatever (within reason of course  ) . 

Border collie classes are huge, and while they are waiting to be seen it's not unusual for handlers to be chatting to friends outside the ring, and for their dogs to be laid down and relaxing - and Emma and Sarah have even left the ring, gone and done their handling class, and come back into the ring during the time the judge was going over the other dogs


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> So you actually use the clicker in the show ring as well? I clicker train Maggie and she stands much better when I have it in my hand.
> 
> This is my worry. I think I could get her to stand and focus when being handled, but while lining up, I just don't think she'd stand full stop, let alone in the correct position for that long! I have vision of me trying desperately to get her to stand while we wait in the show ring and her just lying down and rolling on her back (which is what normally happens when I am standing around and she gets bored).


No, I don't take the clicker in the ring, but you can produce a similar sound with your mouth.

The thing that annoys me is when people throw treats up in the air and then catch them, except that a lot of the time they don't catch them, and they end up skittering across the ring with everyone else's dogs trying to then get it!!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I do have chicken for Dexter and he did used to sit/lay down alot in the ring for the first couple of shows. Now, he'll occasionally sit, but he stands still more now (thankfully)

Alot of people throw toys for their dogs whilst in the ring and this is rather annoying as Dexter wants to DESTROY THAT TOY.


----------

